# Is my modem / router going bad?



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been having issues with my internet connection for a while, and it seems to be getting more and more frequent. My laptop is connected using ethernet as well as wireless, and it is still having the issue, which leads me to think that it's my modem that is having problems.

What happens is, every so often I completely and randomly lose my internet connection. Sometimes it's back up in 30 seconds, sometimes a couple minutes, sometimes it seems that if I go and unplug / reconnect my wireless router, things go back to being normal (which makes me question if it's my router...or if maybe unplugging it somehow affects the modem and get's it to remedy itself?). The modem is in a different room, the router in my room, so it's the router I usually unplug, but will head to the modem if that doesn't remedy it.

Would seem to be a safe bet that one (or both) are going bad? Both are rather old (6 years +). I have no idea what the typical life for these things are, but I do know technology changes and I might just be better off going out and buying a new one that will do both tasks. What say you?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Couldn't edit, so new post.

I remembered something about how everything is setup that changes my original thoughts. My modem runs ethernet to wireless router. The wireless router has ethernet coming from it to my laptop, which would explain how / why when unplugging only the router, things sometimes fix themselves.

So I'm less suspicious of the modem now, and thinking it's more the router. Also, the router is a Netgear WGT624 V2, if that helps any. If one of them is suspect, I think I'll still go the route of the combo modem / wireless router unless advised otherwise, as I pay a small rental fee to ISP to use their modem, so might as well replace that and stop paying that fee if I'm replacing one of them anyhow.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd address the router first.


Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

2 months later and I'm finally remembering to respond!

Thanks for the help johnwill, I did everything you'd suggested to no avail. Went out and bought a new Linksys wireless router and all has been well since.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, that was probably the right fix given the symptoms. :smile:


----------

